
Durham police criticised over 'crude' profiling - salad77
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-43428266
======
salad77
Alternative details at

[https://bigbrotherwatch.org.uk/all-media/police-use-
experian...](https://bigbrotherwatch.org.uk/all-media/police-use-experian-
marketing-data-for-ai-custody-decisions/)

Looks like this is a follow up to previous HN submissions

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14312923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14312923)

and

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16490738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16490738)

